# Titan



## Royalty (May 20, 2013)

I have had Titan for about 8 months. In all the time I have had him, his ears haven't stiffened up. Any ideas why?
He is pure. I have his papers. His mother was a solid white shepherd and his dad was sable and black. He is black with some sable but it darkens in the winter.


----------



## Royalty (May 20, 2013)

He also seems to have a more muscular head. His dead was 120lbs and his mom was 90lbs. His dad had a muscular head, but not as much as his. His jaws are massive and strong though. Any thoughts?


----------



## Royalty (May 20, 2013)

Anyone at all?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Some ears are softer than others. That's all I know. There is a special section for ears.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/


----------

